# How to buy a Mont Blanc? (my first purchase please help!!)



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm out to buy my first Mont Blanc within a few weeks, and I have a few routine questions.
Im located in Brisbane, and I came across this shop 'The Pen Shoppe'. I'm after a 145 fountain, and the retail price is around $600au, which I think is a little too much for a first pen, but if I can get get a good price on it, I will probably go for it.. 

So for the questions..:

Is buying a pen a similar process to that of buy a watch? is it appropriate to ask for a discount? if so, How much can I expect?

Also, does anyone here own a 145? any feedback would be thankful :-! 

I was thinking about buying a $200 pelican or spend $500+ for a Montblanc (obviously for the brand..) What are your thoughts? 
:thanks


----------



## martinyong (May 21, 2009)

hi, its' depend on how you look at your "emotional" side, I own both mont blanc (149)and pelikan (m400), to me both are equally good buy. IMO keep to fountain pen because nothing can replace the "connection" of paper texture and fountain pen ink "intimate relationship". wish you luck.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

yes, I've only heard good things about fountain pens, and is what I intended to buy.

Is asking for discounts appropriate?


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

children said:


> yes, I've only heard good things about fountain pens, and is what I intended to buy.
> 
> Is asking for discounts appropriate?


I think there is little that is inappropriate now-a-days. :-d

If you walk into the shop with cash on hand with the intent to buy, I would ask. They can only say no, right? If you are still kicking the tires, I would not ask.

Hope that helps!

Dan


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you should get the MontBlanc. If your like me and you buy anything else you'll just keep thinking about the one that you didnt buy.

I also got your PM and replied. I would also post your question on the public forum.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

anonymousmoose said:


> I think you should get the MontBlanc. If your like me and you buy anything else you'll just keep thinking about the one that you didnt buy.


Agreed. I'm the same.


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't get the montblanc if all you want to do is show it off. If you want to show it off, get a Visconti. They are much more beautiful than MB's, in my opinion. How do you know if you will like fountain pens? You need to write with it. 

If you want information on a good pen... The fountain pen network has a vast array of information that you can look for. 

What do you want, a good writing experience or a pen that will spend most of it's days sitting on a pillow on your desk?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

HenryLouis said:


> If you want to show it off, get a Visconti. They are much more beautiful than MB's, in my opinion.


I think many would agree with you there. Viscontis are simply gorgeous. Some are real works of art.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Children. 

You are after the Montblanc Meisterstuck 145 'Chopin'? 

I have one. 

It's a light, dependable pen. Pleasant to use for long periods of time. It's about 5.5 inches long and is very comfortable to hold. It is a THIRSTY PEN. Even with a full converter, I'd be surprised if it lasted a week...this is with heavy,daily writing, mind you. Although I have other pens of a similar size which have lasted longer between refills. On the plus-side, it is very smooth in the nib. This means you can write for pages and pages and pages, without feeling tired. 

I think it a very decent first Montblanc buy, and suggest you go ahead and get it, if you can afford it.

The others have brought this issue up, and I may as well mention it here as well, as Montblanc has a...'reputation' for this...shall we say. 

For what purpose are you buying this pen? If it's as a daily, workhorse writing pen, then go ahead and get it. But don't buy it just to show off...you'd be wasting your money.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

its not just to 'show off' lol, although I don't mind looking good writing with it..
But I decided to go for a S.T Dupont pen. After some thoughts, as an office junior, I think it will have a negative impact on my superiors.. Duponts are less 'in your face'.

I was looking for a pen that I could use for the lifetime and perhaps hand it down through the generations (much like my watches)..

Thank you for your suggestions though


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

For what it's worth, I'm only a university student. I use my MB 145 anywhere and everywhere and hang the appearances, misconceptions or stigmas. I don't care what kind of image I project with such a pen.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

children said:


> But I decided to go for a S.T Dupont pen. After some thoughts, as an office junior, I think it will have a negative impact on my superiors.. Duponts are less 'in your face'.


I dont think having a MB should have any impact on your except comments like 'hey nice pen'. If they get jealous well then they can just go out and buy their own. If your the junior I'm sure they should be able to afford it.

I'm an IT support officer in a hospital. I used to carry my MB Ballpoint around when repairing computers etc. Lots of doctors who get paid a lot more then me (one surgeon is rumoured to own a Ferrari) write with the bics they get off the stationary shelf. (I dont carry the MB now as I wish not to loose it. I take it when I go out in my private time).

If the Dupont makes you happy then go for it. I just dont want to see you looking at the MB every time you walk past a store thinking... 'if only'.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah, but even now, with my Omegas I'm having a hard time because I wear a better watch than my boss..


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't see how that would affect anything. I certainly wouldn't worry about taking a Montblanc to work.


----------



## adiabatic (May 6, 2009)

children said:


> yeah, but even now, with my Omegas I'm having a hard time because I wear a better watch than my boss..


Is yout boss even a watch guy? 99% of the people I work with wouldn't know that there was a difference between a TAG and my daily work-wear Seiko 5.

Heck, my boss wears an analog Timex IronMan watch... I'm not dressing down to below that standard!


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Why would you care what your boss wears?


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

After reading all your posts, Ive decided to go for the Mont Blanc.
There was a sale on at David Jones, and the pens were on sale too :-! at 30% retail, so I went to go for the Mont Blanc Meisterstuck RB. Its alot more discreet than the Starwalkers (which were also 30% off), and the quality seems pretty good too.
For these of you in Australia, go to David Jones and see what they have, stock seems to be plentiful, but the sale ends this Sunday.. (their watches are also on sale, but MB watches aren't my thing)

*adiabatic*
i want to be conservative looking as its only been about 3 months in my new job, and this is the first 'real' job for me. I'm not going to mess it up by seemingly trying to be better than my boss..


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

On a side note, does the pen scratch easy? would it scratch like crazy if i put it in my pencil case with the rest of my stationary?


----------



## orahu (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, they can scratch. Invest in a leather pen case!!


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Children, 

Yes, MBs do tend to scratch. Buy a leather pen-case.


----------



## martinyong (May 21, 2009)

Polish your MB with car wax, will take away the fine wear scratch (advice from montegrappa pen master)


----------



## lindirk (Aug 29, 2008)

Shangas said:


> Hi Children.
> 
> You are after the Montblanc Meisterstuck 145 'Chopin'?
> 
> ...


+1. I too own the MB Chopin and use it on a daily basis. 
It is definitely a high consumer of ink, although I prefer to use the plunger and ink bottle - buying MB ink in the bottle is not too expensive and I keep one at work and one at home - I enjoy the process, similar to my manual winding Speedmasters.

Hope you enjoy the fountain pen experience!


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

hey guys, since opening this thread I;ve bought 2 montblancs I'd like to share :-!









starwalker coolblue and meisterstuck


----------



## rohanmce (May 17, 2008)

Nice pens!

I love the Cool Blue and also the classic MB look.

I've just ordered my first decent fountain pen. I was thinking about an MB purchase, however, I decided to opt for a lower spend to test the waters.

It's a Sailor model 1911 with 21k broad nib. I'll post photos and feedback soon.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

children said:


> hey guys, since opening this thread I;ve bought 2 montblancs I'd like to share :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Children, you got some fine taste over there in the sunshine state. I love your rolex. The blue MB will suit your blue SMP & that Rolex well.

I got the black Starwalker ballpoint and a couple of other MBs.

Tell us, where did you end up buying the MBs from? Got any good sources?


----------

